# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  من java development kit 6 - JDK می خوام

## bashir_nashi

سلام.
شاید عجیب باشه ولی من بعد از ساعتها گشتن نتونستم jdk6 رو برای دانلود پیدا کنم . البته دو سه جا بود ولی نمی دونم مشکل از چیه که نمی شد دانلود کرد .
مثل 
http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
اگه ممکنه ببینید شما هم با این لینک مشکل دارید ؟
اگه کسی یه لینک خوب داره یا روشی برای بدست آوردن jdk6 بلده :blink: ممنون میشم

----------


## handinux

دوست عزیز شرکت سان به علت پیروی از قانون تحریم علیه ایران دانلود این نرم افزار برای آی پی های ایرانی را تحریم نموده . 2 راه داریر :
1-با یک پراکسی دانلود کنید
2-در دکتر گوگل به دنبال Mirror های دیگری باشید . به این صورت که نام فایلی که در سان نتوانستید آن را دانلود کنید در گوگل جستجو کنید تا به منابع دیگر و خصوصا ftp ها برسید

----------


## pooyanm

تو همین بخش هم لینکهای دیگه هستند

----------


## bashir_nashi

ممنون
نمی دونم چرا قسمت جستجوی سایت قاطی کرده . هر چیز رو که سرچ می کنم  = هیچی
اگه ممکنه یه لینک از jdk6 بهم بدین . من که نتونستم پیدا کنم.

----------


## pooyanm

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=64271

----------


## j_sadi

*java development kit 6 - JDK  را از سایت زیر بگیر 
*http://download.huihoo.com/java/java...ows-i586-p.exe

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

update3 را کسی لینک نداره؟

پ.ن: زود دانلود کنین که ممکنه حذف بشه:
JDK 6 Update 3 for Windows 32 bit

----------

